# Cannabis induced HPPD vs. Migraine Chemical Imbalance + Hope



## sixtiessoul (Aug 10, 2004)

Hello all,

I just happened to read about HPPD (Hallucinogen persisting perception disorder) on Wikipedia of all places, which brought me to HPPDonline. I am getting on in my DP (six years now), and this is the first I've heard of HPPD! Interesting Stuff!

My question is this: Does anybody know if smoking Cannabis affects the same areas of the brain as stimulated in other people by LSD/Ecstasy?

My depersonalization is HDDP-like, but I I'm skeptical that Cannabis alone could be capable. Although, that bit about "guilt" and "regret" being a big part of the psychological symptoms suprised me, as I felt that a TON during my "bad years" of DP/DR. Anyways, if anyone can help Thanks in advance!

Also(!) Just to give people here who have drug incuded/HDDP -style DP/DR a good suggestion on thinking and what i've been told: I was diagnosed by UCLA Medical Center (Neurology section) as having migraine disorder. Migraine is a chemical imbalance in the brain (NOT headaches!). So therefore, when i'm feeling like shi*e, it's been suggested that what's going on is my Depersonalized feelings are caused by my chemicals being out of sorts, as opposed to some super-drug overreaction-guilt-episode. I am about 95% cured for 4 years now, but have done so by looking at my brain as "susceptible", and "affected" by the drugs I inhaled, putting my chemicals out of sorts.

Depersonalization/DR/HDDP is really scary, but if you think about yourself as just being an amount of the chemicals in your brain (driving a car with a not so great engine), it really gets easier. And take your meds people! Meds, meds, meds. haha.

Since taking my medication, I have graduated Uni, lived abroad from States in Japan, and many things i didn't think possible after lying on my couch for two(!) years. So anything is possible people! GOOD LUCK.

Hope that helps you. Email me if you like!

Cheers!

Sixtiessoul/That70sboy/DJ/Doug


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Well, hopefully, we will not always need meds but until we each figure out our X factors physically, emotionally and Spiritually then we may have to depend on them for awhile.

I might recommend some of Homeskool's posts with regard to your migraine or chem. imbalance situation. I, too, have migraine auras and night terror disorder (seizures?) and tinnitus which also is thought by some to be induced by chemical imbalance that causes seizure-like occurrences in the brain. Homeskooled and other Doctors believe that the temporal lobe is definitely involved as well as the amygdala. There are numerous papers regarding this on the Pub Med website.

In my case, I had this happen while withdrawing from Xanax after 23 years of use and getting out of severe extended trauma so I am confused with regard to what caused it. I have just decided to take a holistic approach to treating it and have learned some of my X factors. They are neurotoxic viruses that have been there for yrs.( the now known markers for Chronic Fatigue) and heavy metals (especially mercury) and causing a huge mess in my brain coming off Xanax cold-turkey. I am being treated for all of the above and have had one almost normal day and then many that have been horrible as I the detox is heavy duty. I will then be tested for a deficiency that Homeskooled mentioned. The really good day was directly related to my second push of DMPS-DMSO for detoxing the heavy metals. My doc has had DP and he has also had lyme disease that was misdiagnosed for years. He has been down this road and has explained so much to me.

He says that I will be up and down for awhile and has put me back on a low dose of Xanax to come off of slowly this time which has stopped the tinnitus (Xanax is a Gaba producing drug which supports Homeskool's theory about the temporal lobe malfunctioning) and he is supporting the brain function with supplements(Amino acids) Neuro-replete and Cys-replete. He is killing the viruses with a doctor dispensed colloidal silver. I have done colon cleanse and one liver cleanse and then will do a few more of those. Very important!!!!

Everyone's cause may be different but to truly heal the brain and body we must eat healthy food and exercise and get the toxins out. Those little critters cross the blood brain barrier when our immune system is down and wreak havoc. Also, I had a systemic yeast infection. So hope this might help others in some ways. I believe I am on the right track for me but it is not for the faint of heart. LOL Good luck to you , freesong ie. I thought I was dying day before yesterday and the doc told me I was much sicker than I realized so panicked as many in here saw.


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

sixties. HPPD is right now a hallucinogen phenomenon. Pot does not cause it, even though pot is a mild hallucinogenic.

But pot does trigger dr/dp. And dr/dp has a very visual componet for many of us, including snow/static/fog/halos etc.

I sometimes wonder if some of us when stoned on pot are having dr/dp experiences and when these phenomena become chronic after onset of dr/dp we jsut think we are still are stoned, when actually we may have just been triggered into "normal" dp/dr land like others who have never done drugs. 
jft


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

HPPD is not related to DP/DR.

Some of the people that have HPPD also have DP/DR because of there durg use but they are completly diffrent things. If you have HPPD you will know it. You can not get HPPD from pot and even when doing Acid you will have to take a lot of it or get a real bad batch or something in order to get HPPD. HPPD is very rare even for people that have done Acid, so I am sure that no matter how much pot you have smoked you do not have HPPD.

I have done a lot of acid and some wicked shrooms but the only HPPD that I still have just comes in the form of flashbacks and is only as strong as a few floaters and after images. I do get movements out of the corner of my eye all the time though but I am used to that because I know it is from the acid anyway.



> My question is this: Does anybody know if smoking Cannabis affects the same areas of the brain as stimulated in other people by LSD/Ecstasy?


The answer to that question is yes but Cannabis does not do the dammage that acid, shrooms and ecstasy can do. Cannabis will only make you get Dp/Dr but there is no way you have HPPD. HPPD is in a whole diffrent relm all by itself.

P.S. I would advise that you be carful who you listen to on the HPPD website because the people on that site are a little crazy :wink: .
They all think they know what they are talking about but most of them don't.


----------

